# tasker...



## theskinny (Nov 12, 2011)

Should tasker be installed in /system/app? Just curious...

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

No because its a third party app.


----------



## theskinny (Nov 12, 2011)

K, thanks...

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------

